
Would you bet on a duck to win a swimming contest? - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/would-you-bet-on-a-duck-to-win-a-swimming-contest/
======
Tichy
However, there is also the warehouse effect. If I need some small everyday
item, I don't waste time looking around for a small specialized shop. I just
go to the big warehouse that stocks every item I can possibly think of.

On the net, ebay and Amazon come to mind - and not because Amazon is the best
vendor in selling Paris Hilton memoirs...

